# lawn irrigation UK



## nick9one1 (7 mo ago)

I'm considering some sort of pop up sprinkler system for my 9 meter x 9 meter garden and wondered if anyone had suggestion on a good brand?

I'm in the UK and it seems Gardena, Rain bird and Claber are widely available here.

I'm quite tempted by this;
The only thing that puts me off is the size - it might look a bit unsightly in the middle of the lawn.



The other option would be a number of small pop up sprinklers set out like this;



my garden ; about 9 meters x 9 meters


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You might be just the candidate for something like the Irrigreen heads. Not sure about availability in the UK. They get spendy pretty quick on large lawns but in a system where you only need 1-3 heads, I think the labor savings would pay back pretty quick.

https://youtu.be/8B4SJGmGH_s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj1RmkJtGGQ


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

I bought Hunter PRS bodies and MP rotators from waterirrigation.co.uk, give them a call or email and they can spec a DIY system for you. Rainbird is the other good option from your list. I'm not a fan of Gardena, had issues with their sprinklers in the past due to the lower quality plastic they use.


----------

